# Any way to repair a spot welder's tongs?



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

As I've been relocating and re-setting up my shop, a certain tool keeps surfacing. Namely an industrial-grade spot welder (deep throat type).

I screwed it royally about ten years ago. The tips came loose one day after a series of erratic welds. At least, that's when I noticed them. Further inspection showed the replaceable tips were hopelessly stripped, and the guy who sold it to me must've put the squeeze on 'em in a vise and I didn't notice. I was very sick in those days, and in a fit of madness I lead soldered the tips in place. Of course, it didn't work and the solder boiled out until the circuit was broken. Disgusted and unable to deal with it, I threw it in a milk crate and there it has lain these many years. I think it's showdown time: can this be repaired, or should I just chuck it? (Come to think, I bet it'd make an unsurpassed resistance soldering machine!) It's a 110VAC model. I forget the name.

The copper tongs are overlength, as I've said, and that is handy on occasion. I'm thinking of taking my oxy/acetelyene and blowing the lead solder excess out, then brazing everything and try sweating them back together. I don't hold much hope for this approach. Of course, the other one is to go to a weld shop and buy replacement arms, which I'll bet will be a shocking price. And I hate to give up that easy.

Any suggestions?









Les


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Les 
I am a guy that is not afraid of trying things, particularly in this case when you can't ruin something that don't work now. My tongs like yours has replacement tips, you might try to braze shut the hole and drill and tap the proper thread to fit the replacement tips. If you braze in the tips, you can't replace them. Good luck 
Dennis


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Dennis,

I doubt I'll ever use it enough to wear the tips out, not at my age, and not with much use for it. Thought it might have use when I get started on my train stuff.

Les


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

well the plug welding of the holes and redrilling them or having the tips brazed back on both are good ideas, I did a similar repair on my Dads spot welder by TIG welding the tips in place, but good luck on any idea you might get oh and before i close here i just had another thought maybe having the tongs drilled out and using " Helicoils" on the tongs providing the threads on the tips are still halfway good , it should be able to thread on and actually tighten up, anyways just some food for thought


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Ben,

Thanks for the input. The initial problem was, the treads on both parts (tip & tong) were wallowed out nearly slick. As soon as the weather warms up a tad, I'm going to try brazing 'em.

Les


----------

